# Overlay in adjustment brush has left the building....



## John Tracey (May 18, 2014)

I am probably missing something so basic that this will be embarrassing ... but ...

I recently reinstalled LR 5 to see if that would do anything about the unbearable performance. It seemed to be working normally for a while, but now when I use the adjustment brush, and hit O to see the adjustment brush so I can see what's painted red (and thus subject to the adjustment edits), it doesn't display the overlay. It seems to make the changes, but without seeing the areas I'm trying to "paint," I can't be sure.

I do have overlay color set to red, and i have tried hitting H to turn hiding on and off. This is exasperating. What simple thing did I do to break LR? 

(Using latest version on a Mac).

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  The toolbar can be toggled on or off with the shortcut key "T".  On the toolbar there is a checkbox labeled "Show Selected mask Overlay".  It should be checked.  There are 4 possible colors for the mask overlay. (red, green, white and dark gray)  Cycle through these using the short cut keys {Shft}{O} until you have a color that contrasts with your image.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2014)

And you've definitely got flow and density turned up on the brush?


----------

